
Thunderbolt Flaw Opens Door for 'Evil Maid' Attack - jpmellojr
https://jpmellojr.blogspot.com/2020/05/thunderbolt-flaw-opens-door-for-evil.html
======
jpmellojr
A Dutch researcher on Sunday revealed a novel way to crack into a personal
computer through a Thunderbolt port.

